# Roselson mod AM 15+15 W "Auditorium"



## pacoporti (Feb 6, 2011)

Hola a todos,un saludo.Estoy reparandole a un amigo un amplificador antiguo marca Roselson mod. 15+15 W. "Auditorium" y necesitaria el esquema.Si alguien lo tiene y es tan amable de proporcionarmelo por E-mail o esta pagina,le estaria muy agradecido y me facilitaria la labor.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 6, 2011)

que sintomas presenta


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 7, 2011)

Que valvulas utiliza? yo tengo dos circuitos de esa marca, pero desconozco los modelos.


----------



## pacoporti (Feb 7, 2011)

Tiene un fuerte ruido de fondo en un canal,asi como mucha distorsion.El problema esta en una etapa de salida.Tiene mucho cableado y es dificil seguirlos,por eso seria de mucha utilidad el esquema.
Es transistorizado.Pone que tiene 20 transistores y 2 diodos.
Es una reliquia de los años 70,muy bonito.


----------



## pacoporti (Feb 7, 2011)

Solucionado.Resulta que yo creia que la fuente de alimentacion era comun a ambos canales,por lo que la descartaba al funcionar uno bien.Pues no,tiene un transformador con doble devanado secundario,cada uno con un puente de diodos y un condensador y alimentando cada uno un canal.El condensador de filtro de uno estaba deteriorado por el tiempo,dando un fuerte rizado de alterna.
Muchas gracias por vuestra atencion y respuestas.


----------



## kzarzu (Sep 7, 2021)

Hola!
Hace poco he recibido un Peerpetum Ebner 34 HiFi junto al Roselson Auditorium (con sus respectivos altavoces).
El PE parece funcionar bien, a pesar de que le falta la aguja, pero el Roselson no hay manera de que el pilotito se ponga en rojo. Creo que las conexiones las estoy haciendo bien (Aux) pero no consigo que funcione. Me gustaría conseguirlo o ver qué le pasa, ya que es un regalo familiar 
Gracias!


----------

